# Horse gum pics



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

White or grey gums indicates anemia (blood loss) or shock
Dark pink or red gums indicates toxemia or very bad colic
Blue gums indicates hypoxemia (lack of oxygen)

The gum color will be affected in any of the above ways with worms. For example bot larvae can cause ulceration or perforation of the stomach leading to blood loss (white or grey gums) or leading to a peritonitis (red gums) but there is not a particular "worm gums" look that they get. They can have a very heavy worm burden and their gums are perfectly normal color, however they will have other classical signs of being a wormy horse such as crappy coat, pot belly but ribby, ect.


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Agreed, it would take a serious worm load and resulting internal damage for it to become noticeable in the gums. I'd like to add that a yellow tint to the gums can be jaundice, indicative of liver problems. Generally the best thing to do is to become accustomed to the normal colour of your horse's gums (when healthy, obviously). If that changes in a drastic way, call the vet immediately.


----------



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

Gremmy said:


> I'd like to add that a yellow tint to the gums can be jaundice, indicative of liver problems.


Thank you Gremmy, I can't believe I forgot to add this one!


----------

